# briseuse d'écouteurs



## sannn (24 Mai 2009)

bonsoir, 

Après avoir cassé une énième paire d'écouteur j'ai décidé d'agir. ^^

A chaque fois que j'en achète une paire, au bout de quelques mois, peut-être 2 ou 3, un des écouteurs s'arrète de fonctionner. 
Je précise qu'il ne fonctionne sur aucun autre appareil audio, il est vraiment cassé. Je le dis parce que j'ai vu que parfois le problème venait du ipod. Je ne crois pas que ca soit le cas ici. 

Je pense plutôt que c'est moi qui les manipule mal, je sais que j'ai l'habitude d'enrouler le fil autour du ipod par exemple. Je ne sais pas si cela a une incidence... j'aimerai savoir ce qui peut provoquer la mort quasi certaine de chaque paire que j'achète pour éviter que la prochaine ne subisse le même sort.  

merci


----------



## 217ae1 (24 Mai 2009)

bravo !

j'ai jamais réussi a casser une paire d'écouteurs, j'ai encore celles de mon iPod G1 de 2001 !

quand tu les enroulent autour de ton iPod, tu les sèrent fort ou tu les tournent tout doucement ?

petite idée: j'ai l'habitude de ranger les écouteurs dans une pochette pour pas les casser. :rose:


----------



## sannn (24 Mai 2009)

2001!!! je suis admirative!

je ne les enroule pas vraiment doucement c'est assez serré en fait mais je ne tire pas dessus non plus comme une brute. Je sais que c'est fragile.
Donc ca pourrait venir de la, il faut que je fasse attention, c'est devenu un reflexe :rateau:

je me pose une autre question. Ce n'est pas mon ipod qui a cet effet?  j'essaye de me disculper ca peut marcher qui sait ^^


----------



## Gwen (24 Mai 2009)

Mes écouteurs de tous mes iPod sont tous toujours vivant. Par contre, ceux de ma femmes sont tous morts quelques mois après leur achat  

Je ne sais pas ce qu'elle fait et que je ne fait pas mais la réalité est là. Je tord le fil, je ne les ménages pas, je les enroules autour du baladeur et ça marche toujours. Ma femme fait pareille et une oreille lâche rapidement. Et ce quelque soit le prix des écouteurs :'(


----------



## sannn (25 Mai 2009)

C'est un truc magnétique que les femmes ont alors!!

Vraiment ca me désole de devoir racheter sans cesse d'autres paires d'écouteur... parfois quand je bouge le fil, le son revient dans l'écouteur donc je pense qu'il doit y avoir un faux contact...

je n'y connais rien en fils, en prise, je ne sais pas d'où ca vient et j'aimerai vraiment savoir... merci


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2009)

Il suffit d'avoir tiré un peu fort un jour sur un écouteur et qu&#8217;un des fils se soit un peu dessoudé et du coup fasse mauvais contact.

Il ne suffit de pas grand-chose parfois.


----------

